# Zach Randolph says that he would like to play with the Bulls.



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/o.../sports/118049552546150.xml&coll=7&thispage=3

Randolph, who grew up in Marion, Ind., seems most interested in the rumors surrounding Chicago, as he often brings up the Bulls. "I'd like the chance to compete for a championship, and if I was able to be with the Bulls, I think I would be able to compete for a championship." The Bulls were knocked out of the playoffs in the second round by Detroit, during which they had trouble scoring inside. This season, Randolph averaged 26 points and 12 rebounds in two games against the Pistons, which came after he averaged 29 points and 11 rebounds in two meetings during the 2005-06 season.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Anybody have more info on the type of relationship (if any) that Skiles and Randolph have? They share the Michigan State bond, and sometimes that makes a difference. I mean, it seems like all the UConn guys have nothing but love for each other; ditto with Duke and North Carlina alumni.

I consider myself 99% against a Randolph trade for various reasons; only reason I think there's any chance of it working out is because Skiles just MIGHT be able to reign him in.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

yodurk said:


> Anybody have more info on the type of relationship (if any) that Skiles and Randolph have? They share the Michigan State bond, and sometimes that makes a difference. I mean, it seems like all the UConn guys have nothing but love for each other; ditto with Duke and North Carlina alumni.
> 
> I consider myself 99% against a Randolph trade for various reasons; only reason I think there's any chance of it working out is because Skiles just MIGHT be able to reign him in.




I don't know what kind of relationship they have, but I know Nate McMIllan reigned him in a lot more than Mo Cheeks did.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

The only way I'd take Randolph is if they were asking for little more than Nocioni + Thabo + 2008 pick (since they love them picks), and we were getting at least Martell back also (who I think is on the verge of a big season, if he gets a chance and is well coached).

Hinrich/Duhon
Gordon/Martell
Deng/Martell
Randolph/Tyrus
Wallace/Hawes

It's a beefed up team, for sure. Z-Bo's numbers would take a big drop, but he'd have a defined role and could do a good job under Skiles. I'd say he could come up with 17/7 with our team. Most importantly, that roster gives us a TON of flexibility.

Of course, we'll have lost one of our best guard defenders (Thabo), making it another issue once again.

Blazers:

Jack/Sergio
Roy/Thabo
Nocioni/Outlaw
Durant!/LaFrentz/someone
LaMarcus

Crazy, crazy talented team. Portland has four 2nd round picks, also, some of which I'm sure will be traded, others that will be used to stash Euro players.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Showtyme said:


> The only way I'd take Randolph is if they were asking for little more than Nocioni + Thabo + 2008 pick (since they love them picks), and we were getting at least Martell back also (who I think is on the verge of a big season, if he gets a chance and is well coached).
> 
> Hinrich/Duhon
> Gordon/Martell
> ...



LOL hey, those picks have been good to us.

Roy, Aldridge, Oden/Durant


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

We could make it bigger and try to obtain Kobe.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

I like that a lot of players want to come and play for the Bulls now.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

laso said:


> I like that a lot of players want to come and play for the Bulls now.


It's great given where we were a few years back. Hopefully, if we can improve next year, we'll attracted a couple of ageing vets the year after that sign for a shot at a ring.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> LOL hey, those picks have been good to us.
> 
> Roy, Aldridge, Oden/Durant


Good to the tune of 6th worst team in the NBA lol. It looks like it SHOULD turn out to be good for the Blazers, but it sure hasn't yet. I'm just glad they won instead of the Grizz, Celtics and Sonics. 

Personally, I hope it does. When I was pretty young, the Blazers were one of my favorite teams with Drexler, and they were again when they had Steve Smith, Rasheed Wallace (was a fan from his UNC days), etc. They've always been a team I cheer for, even though I'm not really a Blazer's fan, so I'd like to see them be worth watching again. (The Hawks are the other team I have always cheered for since I was a kid (Nique, Spudz, Augmon), and was hoping they'd get one of Oden/Durant too)

I almost think the Blazers would be better off with Durant though. They have 2 quality post players in Randolph and Aldridge, and decent guards in Jack/Sergio and Roy, and Durant will be a beast at the 3. I'm not too sure which would be the better lineup:

Jack/Sergio----------------Jack/Sergio
Roy------------------------Roy
Durant---------------------Miles??
Randolph-------------------Aldridge
Aldridge-------------------Old-Man-Oden

I think the Durant lineup would be more entertaining, and higher scoring. The Oden lineup would be more defensive and more of a playoff type team. (Oden lineup=Spurs.....Durant lineup=Mavericks).


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I almost think the Blazers would be better off with Durant though. They have 2 quality post players in Randolph and Aldridge, and decent guards in Jack/Sergio and Roy, and Durant will be a beast at the 3. I'm not too sure which would be the better lineup:
> 
> Jack/Sergio----------------Jack/Sergio
> Roy------------------------Roy
> ...


Dallas wins the regular season and the Spurs will win a ring. I sure hope Portland takes Oden - you can not pass an opportunity to take a dominant big man.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

A little nugget of information from the Blazers' beat writer who's at the Orlando pre-draft camp:



> After the session, while I was interviewing Pritchard, Chicago general manager John Paxson came up and grabbed Pritchard's arm, telling him he wanted to talk to Pritchard before he left...
> 
> After more questions, Paxson again approached and said he would catch Pritchard later. I told them I was done, and the two walked to the balcony of the arena and had a discussion. I didn't stay to see how long they talked, but it lasted at least several minutes.
> 
> The point, of course, is that a lot of teams want to talk to Portland, and Pritchard is listening.


http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2007/05/teams_want_to_talk_and_pritcha.html

Well atleast they're talking.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Interesting. Again, I would do a move that did not include the core due to ZBo's off-the-court issues. Call me cautious, but I would not risk losing what we have over ZBo.

Noce and Future pick is what I would give. Take it or leave it.

Very Very interesting news. Pax has been placing a lot of calls. Apparently he had called LA regarding Kobe (Lakers RealGM Board - Radio Station said this). I'm sure he is inquiring about ZBo or if Conley fell into our lap.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

theanimal23 said:


> Interesting. Again, I would do a move that did not include the core due to ZBo's off-the-court issues. Call me cautious, but I would not risk losing what we have over ZBo.
> 
> Noce and Future pick is what I would give. Take it or leave it.
> 
> Very Very interesting news. Pax has been placing a lot of calls. Apparently he had called LA regarding Kobe (Lakers RealGM Board - Radio Station said this). I'm sure he is inquiring about ZBo or if Conley fell into our lap.



Pritchard's pretty persistent about acquiring another lotto pick this season, and fankly IMO and according to rumors, the most likely ones are from Chicago and Boston. 

When you say future pick, you don't mean the #9 from this season I suppose? 

A future first from the Bulls would be a waste. You guys are definitely going to be one the better teams in the league, hence a late first doesn't have much value.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> Pritchard's pretty persistent about acquiring another lotto pick this season, and fankly IMO and according to rumors, the most likely ones are from Chicago and Boston.
> 
> When you say future pick, you don't mean the #9 from this season I suppose?
> 
> A future first from the Bulls would be a waste. You guys are definitely going to be one the better teams in the league, hence a late first doesn't have much value.


By future, I mean future. Not the # 9. ZBo makes 12 million right now, and I'm sure that will go up by some amount after June 30th. We would need to sign and trade you someone along with cap fillers of Duhon and Viktor to get a deal done. I'm sure if we include #9, a deal would definitely get done.

How eager is Portland to get rid of ZBo? Can you tell us more about his game. A lot of Bulls fans are uneasy due to his reputation off the court and on the court (black hole, selfish, etc). 

Losing Noce (S&T, BYC), Duhon, Viktor, and #9 would make us feel that we should get something back in return with ZBo for depth. Would Portland also give up Jack?

The lack of us having a big contract makes it diffult to orchestrate a trade. Btw, who would Ptl want at 9?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

theanimal23 said:


> By future, I mean future. Not the # 9. ZBo makes 12 million right now, and I'm sure that will go up by some amount after June 30th. We would need to sign and trade you someone along with cap fillers of Duhon and Viktor to get a deal done. I'm sure if we include #9, a deal would definitely get done.
> 
> How eager is Portland to get rid of ZBo? Can you tell us more about his game. A lot of Bulls fans are uneasy due to his reputation off the court and on the court (black hole, selfish, etc).
> 
> ...


Take this with a grain of salt...as I'm just a fan and have no insider info. 

Assuming we take Oden, he and Aldridge will make up the C and PF position, leaving Zach to either come off the bench or replace one of the starters. He has said the right things that he along with Aldridge and Oden would make a pretty impressive front line, but I don't see him coming off the bench as a possibility. Also considering the gaping hole we have at the SF spot, and the value Zach can possibly warrant, it seems only right to move him now when his stock is high. 

Zach's game relies around spacing in the post. He was a black hole the year before last, but for good reason. There was absolutely no one who could score from anywhere on the floor, and our point guard was inept in getting him the ball. But last season, he was a pretty good passer out of double teams mostly because of trust. With the shooters you guys have in Gordon, Hinrich, and Deng from mid-range, there shouldn't be a problem. This guy is a beast in the post. He fools you with his short, bulky stature when he blows by you with a series of fakes and turns. Also he has a reliable jumper out to 20' and can possibly extend to the three. A note about off-court issues: he is a follower. With the outwardly strong character guys you have in Chicago, that shouldn't be a problem.

Although most Blazers' fans love Viktor, I don't think his services will be needed anymore, considering we have Ime Udoka and a possibly re-signed Travis Outlaw. I feel the same for Duhon. We have a budding young PG in Sergio and a solid one in Jack. They both make a nice combination and provide change of pace for different lineups making us more versatile. So take out Duhon, Viktor, and Jack. 

Nocioni and the pick are really interesting but we wouldn't want to overpay Noce in a S&T...so most likely a filler would have to be included. 

As for the pick, we take BPA...be it Conley, Green, Thornton, or Wright. Brewer would be ideal, but he'd be long gone. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Interesting. What is your take on ZBo's D? 

If he can keep his character in check, then yeah I can see him being a good fit at a lower price than JO, Gasol, etc. The only thing I'd hate about the move is he would be our tallest player at 6'9". We need height.

I included Duhon and Viktor because we need to add salary. They are also expirings. About 5 million total. 

I don't know if Paxson does the trade if we have to include the 9th pick. Why? Well to get a trade done, we would be losing a key player (Noce) and Duhon - a solid backup. I don't know if Portland does the deal without it. 

The question is how badly Portland wants to get rid of Zbo for either salary reasons (I doubt its an issue for Paul Allen) or to give more PT for Aldridge. It also depends on who else you could get (Shard). 

Noce is a nice player, but I'm sure you can get a bigger named player or a younger guy to fill your SF role. There are lots of rumors about ZBo heading to Atlanta, Chicago, and DC.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

No to Randolph. He's a really bad fit next to Wallace and Thomas. The Bulls need a player with center size.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

yuyuza1 said:


> Take this with a grain of salt...as I'm just a fan and have no insider info.
> 
> Assuming we take Oden, he and Aldridge will make up the C and PF position, leaving Zach to either come off the bench or replace one of the starters. He has said the right things that he along with Aldridge and Oden would make a pretty impressive front line, but I don't see him coming off the bench as a possibility. Also considering the gaping hole we have at the SF spot, and the value Zach can possibly warrant, it seems only right to move him now when his stock is high.
> 
> ...


Very interesting take on Zach. Thanks.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> No to Randolph. He's a really bad fit next to Wallace and Thomas. The Bulls need a player with center size.


We need post scoring AND size. I do want to keep the 9th and hope for Hawes regardless. Noah wouldn't be bad if we had ZBo. But I wonder about his D.

If Hawes is as advanced as people say he is and can contribute for stretches a la Tyrus as a rookie, then we are headed in the right direction with our current rooks and future rook. We could then just keep this entire core of younguns together and can grow into a contender for the next decade hopefully.

I think I would still risk a Noce and Fillers trade for ZBo. But Pax better be damn sure. This is why I'm not a GM.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

theanimal23 said:


> Interesting. What is your take on ZBo's D?
> 
> If he can keep his character in check, then yeah I can see him being a good fit at a lower price than JO, Gasol, etc. The only thing I'd hate about the move is he would be our tallest player at 6'9". We need height.
> 
> ...


His D sucks...especially help-side. He made great strides in his man-to-man defense this season though. But with Big Ben backing him up at the C spot, it shouldn't be a problem. Also, the good perimeter D that you guys have should take away from ZBo's deficiencies. 

How about a S&T PJ, Noce, and #9 for Zach? Take out Duhon, etc.,

The key here is the pick...more than Nocioni. It can give us the talented SF to complete our roster for the future. Noce would be a sort of stop-gap here.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> Very interesting take on Zach. Thanks.



You're welcome.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

yuyuza1 said:


> How about a S&T PJ, Noce, and #9 for Zach? Take out Duhon, etc.,


Not a chance. You're dumping a talented but severly flawed player who everyone know is being dumped; you're not going to get a lottery pick in a good draft plus a solid player.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> Not a chance. You're dumping a talented but severly flawed player who everyone know is being dumped; you're not going to get a lottery pick in a good draft plus a solid player.


In my book, this lottery pick is off limits for almost every player in the league. I'm sure Portland will not mind keeping ZBo, but they wouldn't open a box of Kleenex if he got traded. It's not like we are trading for Kobe. And call me crazy, and even then I'd only throw it in if we are giving up one core player and fillers.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> We need post scoring AND size. I do want to keep the 9th and hope for Hawes regardless. Noah wouldn't be bad if we had ZBo. But I wonder about his D.
> 
> If Hawes is as advanced as people say he is and can contribute for stretches a la Tyrus as a rookie, then we are headed in the right direction with our current rooks and future rook. We could then just keep this entire core of younguns together and can grow into a contender for the next decade hopefully.
> 
> I think I would still risk a Noce and Fillers trade for ZBo. But Pax better be damn sure. This is why I'm not a GM.


I don't mind dealing Nocioni plus fillers for Randolph if Paxson has first explored the possiblities of aquiring a better player in a deal that might also involve Nocioni as a piece.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> Not a chance. You're dumping a talented but severly flawed player who everyone know is being dumped; you're not going to get a lottery pick in a good draft plus a solid player.


Brown is a solid player? You guys are actually thinking of re-signing him? I was under the impression that he would retire. Thanks for the insight, but I think you're over-valuing your players a bit.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

yuyuza1 said:


> Brown is a solid player? You guys are actually thinking of re-signing him? I was under the impression that he would retire. Thanks for the insight, but I think you're over-valuing your players a bit.


Nocioni is the solid guy.

But in any case, that's not the point. The point is that I'd be shocked and depressed if the Bulls traded their pick for Randolph.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm in favor of adding Zach, but not if it costs us the 9th pick. If we can get him on the cheap, that's great. A risk worth taking. If not, stay the course and add to the team using the draft and free agency.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

yuyuza1 said:


> His D sucks...especially help-side. He made great strides in his man-to-man defense this season though. But with Big Ben backing him up at the C spot, it shouldn't be a problem. Also, the good perimeter D that you guys have should take away from ZBo's deficiencies.
> 
> How about a S&T PJ, Noce, and #9 for Zach? Take out Duhon, etc.,
> 
> The key here is the pick...more than Nocioni. It can give us the talented SF to complete our roster for the future. Noce would be a sort of stop-gap here.


I would do that trade, but thats me. I agree with your take on Randolphs deficiencies! Wallace and our guards can cover for him. That leaves him to do what he does best. Score, inside and out and rebound. 

Nocioni is a better player than you think he is. He can play sf for your guys. You will love his hustle and defense. He is hard nosed that's for sure. 

We really need a player like Randolph as long as all it was going to cost us was Nocioni and the pick. Brown may retire after a sign and trade.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Zac last year Vrs

Cleve 26ppg 11.5rpg 2.5apg
Det 26ppg 12 rpg 2.5apg
Orl 28ppg 11.5 2.5apg

I haven't check who was playing on the other side in the specific games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Are we really expecting a guy at #9 to get us 23/10 kind of numbers?

I'm not saying trade for ZBo or not, but he's a VERY good player. The theoretical lineups people post with him in them are impressive. Moreso than having PJ Brown at the spot.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Are we really expecting a guy at #9 to get us 23/10 kind of numbers?
> 
> I'm not saying trade for ZBo or not, but he's a VERY good player. The theoretical lineups people post with him in them are impressive. Moreso than having PJ Brown at the spot.


Agreed. Does he have soe big deficiencies? Yes. But does he do some other things very, very well? Indeed he does. The more I've thought about it lately, the more I think that Skiles, Wallace, and the rest of the crew could likely get him to fall in line. Basically, if we can get him to trust our shooters by passing the ball out of the post and exert a little effort on the defensive end, he could be a great fit. I don't think there's likely to be anyone else of his quality available at this price. The rap sheet is terrifying, but if these Portland fans are correct in saying that he'd likely follow the leader, then I think you have to roll the dice.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

You guys would be surprised I think. Zach does really dumb things, but not neccessarily illegal things. And yes, he is a total follower. Surround him with solid vets and I bet this guy becomes a darling to the Chicago fans. No one works harder than he does. 


This coming from someone who can't stand Randolph either.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

In the end, Zach's salary is a show stopper. That, and the fact that he's not a center.

The Bulls have their power forward of the future -- Tyrus Thomas
They have a very nice small forward -- Lu Deng, and a great SF-PF swingman -- Nocioni.
Our backcourt is 4 deep with quality guards who play both ends of the floor.
We need a center. A backup center this year who can grow into a starting center a few years from now.

Zach is not a center. End of conversation.

Portland should check with the Knicks; half of their roster consists of gargantuan contracts that are eminentlly tradable.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Zach Randolph is almost like a Manny Ramirez of basketball: immensely talented, but very strange. Yet, sometimes he'll show up and act like a normal player.

That being said, the BoSox, though they've shopped Manny plenty, have never really been able to let him go. One of the best pure sluggers in the game. And Randolph, similarly, is one of the best post scorers remaining in the game.

He's still young, too, and getting better. He's 25 years old and a 23/10 guy. If he is available at a discounted price, I can't believe that we'd be saying no to it.

I hope our aspirations to get Kobe or KG don't result in us missing out on a guy that's actually very attainable. I mean, of course, you have to give Kobe and KG a shot... can't afford not to. But still.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

For all those in favor of getting Randolph, do you think that he and Thomas are a viable future front-court tandem? Which one plays center?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> For all those in favor of getting Randolph, do you think that he and Thomas are a viable future front-court tandem? Which one plays center?


Not unless Tyrus goes three inches and gains 30 pounds. However, if we could get Randolph for a decent price that excludes the #9 pick we could pick up Spencer Hawes who could be groomed for our center of the future (even though I think he's going to suck and I'd much rather replace Big Ben with Noah).


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> For all those in favor of getting Randolph, do you think that he and Thomas are a viable future front-court tandem? Which one plays center?


We have a winnah........


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 11, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> For all those in favor of getting Randolph, do you think that he and Thomas are a viable future front-court tandem? Which one plays center?


Is it really that hard to conceptualize moving TT for a "bigger version" of himself, or Wallace? Some Bulls fans here talk about the offensive "blackhole" ZBo is. Well, what about the Bulls putting themselves in a similar hole, by acquiring an undersized offensively crippled center, and drafting a defensive oriented PF (who thinks and tries to emulate a "3")? So now all of a sudden our scoring need for a big man gets brushed aside because of questionable prior moves, hindering potentially great subsequent deals like adding ZBo. If that's the case, then I guess Paxon can "fix" Krause's "mistakes", but not his own...Way I see it, I look at a 20/10 player in his prime and getting better, while our midget center is declining. Maybe Im in the minority, but I'd bring in ZBo, and try to get a bigger player *to compliment him*. What can TT+Wallace net us? I'd listen to those offers as a GM.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

First of all, Ben Wallace plays center. He IS our starting center for another three years to come, hopefully two of which will still be at the level he played at this season, and I think we have to address that position within the next year or two.

But I also say that we can go with two-forward lineups, as much of the NBA does. I think Tyrus has to defend the center position, and I think we need to go buy/draft a really tall strong guy.

But who, really, are the best big men left in the NBA? I think a developed defensive Tyrus Thomas should be able to defend (as well as anyone, anyway):

Duncan
Dirk
Garnett
Howard
Rasheed
Brand
Jermaine
Okur

I'm not saying it will always be the best matchup, but I'd say that Tyrus can do a good defensive job on most of the bigs in the league. He plays bigger than his size, and he can leap. The bigger guys, I'm hoping he'll put on some muscle and be able to play strong against. The more mobile, agile guys, I think Tyrus has the quickness and the footspeed to absolutely keep up.

But yeah. The answer is, Ben Wallace is our center.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Guys...this Nocioni and pick thing probably won't work according to the CBA. Noce is a FA, meaning we can only S&T after July 1...after the draft. 

I highly doubt we do a deal without the pick. Good try though!


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> Guys...this Nocioni and pick thing probably won't work according to the CBA. Noce is a FA, meaning we can only S&T after July 1...after the draft.
> 
> I highly doubt we do a deal without the pick. Good try though!


Good. I'd rather have Nocioni and the pick. Heck, I'd rather have Nocioni alone. Yes, and I'd rather have the pick. In fact, I'd rather not have Zach, unless Portland releases him and pays out the rest of his contract. 

Good luck finding some team that will take Zach off your hands. Get used to lousy offers, because that is all you are going to see.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm sure Paxson will work out something if he really wants Randolph. I pesronally would like to get Randolph. He is the low post scorer that this team needs. And he is still young at 25.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

dsouljah9 said:


> I'm sure Paxson will work out something if he really wants Randolph. I pesronally would like to get Randolph. He is the low post scorer that this team needs. And he is still young at 25.


No. The Blazers are pretty adamant about building through the draft. Nocioni would be a great addition NOW. Thing is, Blazers will contend when our players hit their respective primes 3-5 years from now. Nocioni wouldn't retain his value then. Unless you're willing to give up Deng, I don't see a deal happening. And you'd be pretty foolish to give up Deng.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

McBulls said:


> Good. I'd rather have Nocioni and the pick. Heck, I'd rather have Nocioni alone. Yes, and I'd rather have the pick. In fact, I'd rather not have Zach, unless Portland releases him and pays out the rest of his contract.


Do you think the Bulls have a better chance to win the NBA Title next season with Randolph or with Nocioni/pick?

Or are you taking a long term, "win later" view?

Or do you care more about watching our fine young men develop and getting enjoyment from that versus maximizing the chances of winning a NBA title, sooner rather than later?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Personally, I like this lineup for next season.

Hinrich/Duhon
Thabo/Gordon
Deng
Zach/Thomas
Wallace

If Nocioni plus pick gets it done, I'd do it. I think a player like Zach would really open things up for our offense.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

No to Zach.

Why?

#1--We need size. If PJ truly is retiring our tallest guy is Wallace at 6'9 (Presuming we don't bring back Malik and presuming we trade the pick for ZBo).

#2--Zach has post presence, sure, but his huge contract is going to cause serious issues with us being able to re-sign/extend Deng and/or Gordon.

I have no problems with bringing Randolph in, I don't think his character issues are going to cause any major problems. I love the fact that he's 20+/10, but primarily for #2, that's what kills this deal for me more than anything.

I think Paxson is going to find the same thing as well. Expect these discussions to revolve around Aldridge (and not ZBo), even if they are not realistic just for the pure reason that Pax is seeing if with the impeding draft of Oden if Pritchard suddenly feels L.A. might, just might, be expendable. And if not, we move on. Fine.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Personally, I like this lineup for next season.
> 
> Hinrich/Duhon
> Thabo/Gordon
> ...


Gordon's not coming off the bench for the Chicago bulls. Give it up.

I like this lineup better

Hinrich/Duhon
Gordon/Thabo
Deng/Nocioni
Nene/Thomas
Wallace/Hawes

Not sure how we get it done though.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Personally, I like this lineup for next season.
> 
> Hinrich/Duhon
> Thabo/Gordon
> ...



I'm down too. But what are the Bulls giving up for this again?


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> Gordon's not coming off the bench for the Chicago bulls. Give it up.
> 
> I like this lineup better
> 
> ...


So in your ideal world, we keep Nocioni, we keep the pick AND we get Nene?

If only. Unfortunately us being able to trade for Oden is more of a reality at this point.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Regarding Randolph's huge salary, the only solace I could take from it is that his annual increases get slightly balanced by Wallace and Hinrich's front-loaded contracts:

Randolph - next 4 years are $13.3, $14.6, $16, and $17.3
Wallace - next 3 years are $15.5, $14.5, and $14

That's 3 full years of paying our starting bigs a combined $29 million or so. I echo McBulls' statements...even if you're ok with Randolph's character and potentially poor fit, that's just a ton of salary for 2 players. Not sure if we'd keep everyone else.

It doesn't get any more high risk/high reward than this.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Gordon's not coming off the bench for the Chicago bulls. Give it up.


I have nothing against Gordon. He should be getting 30 a night either way. I just like the Hinrich/Thabo tandem and the Duhon/Gordon tandem. 

Gordon is a difference maker but flawed as a starting 2.

There is no shame in being the 6th man on a good team. He's still very, very important. If Thabo does not progress, they would have to go back to Hinrich/Gordon anyway.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> I'm down too. But what are the Bulls giving up for this again?


Nocioni plus the 9. Plus salary filler.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

kukoc4ever said:


> Nocioni plus the 9. Plus salary filler.



Again, that is not possible as per CBA rules. Nocioni has to be dealt in a S&T, meaning that can only happen after July 1. He has to be included in a trade for Zach to match salary. The Blazers however, want the pick for the draft that is held on June 28, well before they can possibly get Nocioni. 

This would be possible if Chicago selects the guy the Blazers want and trade him after July 1, but the problem is no contact or negotiations can occur between the Blazers and Nocioni before July 1.

Yeah I know, the CBA sucks.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Nocioni plus the 9. Plus salary filler.


I have to wonder if sign-and-trading PJ Brown (+ the 9th pick) would work in any way. It was said in the Kobe thread that PJ would have to agree to a 3-year contract, but maybe it could be a 1-yr guarenteed, 2 yrs non-guarenteed contract? For all the money PJ could earn, he would have to consider it. 

This would accomplish a few things for Portland: a) An ideal mentor for their 2 young bigs, b) salary dump of Randolph, and c) another lottery pick. Just an idea...


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Nocioni plus the 9. Plus salary filler.


You think that's all it will take?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Electric Slim said:


> You think that's all it will take?



I sure that's enough. PJ, Nocioni, #9. But again, both teams and Noce need to bend the rules to make it happen. I'm sure you guys don't want to see what happened to the Wolves after the Joe Smith fiasco first-hand.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

yuyuza1 said:


> Brown is a solid player? You guys are actually thinking of re-signing him? I was under the impression that he would retire. Thanks for the insight, but I think you're over-valuing your players a bit.


LOL. You must not be a big fan of intangibles.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 11, 2006)

Electric Slim said:


> You think that's all it will take?


What other lottery team picking higher than the Bulls, would give theirs up for Randolph? T-Wolves, Celtics? I don't know, it seems to me #9 is the sweet spot for Randolph and if we can get the Blazer's player, you make this deal. Somehow :biggrin:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

anorexorcist said:


> So in your ideal world, we keep Nocioni, we keep the pick AND we get Nene?


 Of course.

If we have to give up something, I wouldn't want it to be more than a re-signed Nocioni, our 08' pick and maybe Duhon.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I really don't see a good trade working out for Randolph, not that I am opposed to obtaining him.

Here's my logic:
*I wouldn't want to give up one of the big three of Hinrich, Gordon, or Deng
*They need help at SF and PG, assuming that they are taking Oden.
*I would trade Nocioni + Sefolosha + filler for ZBo. I doubt they think that's enough.
*If they felt Duhon was an upgrade to Jack (I do), I would give them Duhon and take back Jack as well
*If not, I would offer them our 08 pick, lottery protected

Sounds like the max I would consider would be
a)Nocioni + Sefolosha + '08 pick for ZBo.
b)Nocioni + Sefolosha + Duhon for ZBo + Jack

Sweetney could be the filler, unless they really wanted Khryapa back


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I think we need more shooters on this team. Przybilla could definitely be a target of ours depending on the condition of his knee (I haven't been following the injury at all)

I think a much more likely trade scenerio between the two teams would be something like:
Duhon + Sefolosha + filler for Dickau + Webster + Przybilla

Again, they would have to value Duhon as an upgrade to Jack for the trade to make sense.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I would trade Noc, PJ, Duchump for Zach, but the #9 is off limits for a guy like him. No, I don't expect to find a 23/10 guy at #9, not right away at least, but I consider it a chance to get a guy who can do some scoring and rebounding, and NOT have his shortcomings (D, character). In other words, a top 9 pick in a very deep and good draft could net us a stud, without any of the deficiencies a player like Zach has. He would be worth the guys I mentioned though, because we do need a post scorer, and those guys are just backups...even if they are relatively good backups. 

If Pax was talking to the Blazer's GM, it should've been trying to get the #1 away from them...offer them Deng and #9 for it if need be. This lineup would work for the Blazers pretty dang good IMO:

Jack
Roy
Deng
Randolph
Aldridge

Bulls lineup:

Hinrich
Gordon
Thabo/Nocioni
Tyrus
Oden/Wallace


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

The more I think about it, the reason the Bulls aren't a great fit for these types of deals is that we're not desperate. With a big contract, a questionable attitude, and somewhat questionable style of play a desperate team like the Heat, Lakers, or Nets seem like the best fit if the Blazers want anywhere near full market value.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> If Pax was talking to the Blazer's GM, it should've been trying to get the #1 away from them...offer them Deng and #9 for it if need be. This lineup would work for the Blazers pretty dang good IMO:


I'm pretty positive that the Blazers wouldn't deal the #1 pick for a package of Deng, Gordon, Kirk, the #9, Noc, Tyrus, and Thabo. I'm not sure I blame them.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I would trade Noc, PJ, Duchump for Zach, but the #9 is off limits for a guy like him. No, I don't expect to find a 23/10 guy at #9, not right away at least, but I consider it a chance to get a guy who can do some scoring and rebounding, and NOT have his shortcomings (D, character). In other words, a top 9 pick in a very deep and good draft could net us a stud, without any of the deficiencies a player like Zach has. He would be worth the guys I mentioned though, because we do need a post scorer, and those guys are just backups...even if they are relatively good backups.
> 
> If Pax was talking to the Blazer's GM, it should've been trying to get the #1 away from them...offer them Deng and #9 for it if need be. This lineup would work for the Blazers pretty dang good IMO:
> 
> ...


I doubt any player can give you 23/10 right away, and that character bit is getting old. And save your breath...or in this case your typing for Oden. You're not getting him, especially for that. :lol:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> we're not desperate.


Do you project the Bulls winning a NBA Championship in the next 3 years 0 major moves are made?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> I would do that trade, but thats me. I agree with your take on Randolphs deficiencies! Wallace and our guards can cover for him. That leaves him to do what he does best. Score, inside and out and rebound.
> 
> Nocioni is a better player than you think he is. He can play sf for your guys. You will love his hustle and defense. He is hard nosed that's for sure.
> 
> We really need a player like Randolph as long as all it was going to cost us was Nocioni and the pick. Brown may retire after a sign and trade.


Totally agree with you on all accounts. I don't think that Chicago is going to find a 20/10 player in the draft and they would be hard pressed to find one in FA. As I have said in other threads, I don't see Portland getting Rashard Lewis from Seattle in a sign&trade deal, but Chicago makes a lot of sense with Andres Nocioni, Brown, and the 9th pick. Chicago would be set and Portland would also fill a need.

I know a lot of you worry about Zach Randolph as a cancer (a troubled player), but look at Rasheed Wallace and his turn around in Detroit. Zach is a follower, get him around solid people and he is going to do fine. Aldridge has made him expendable in Portland or I am sure he would be staying. I guess it is all in how you look at it.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

HOWIE said:


> Zach is a follower, get him around solid people and he is going to do fine. Aldridge has made him expendable in Portland or I am sure he would be staying. I guess it is all in how you look at it.



I guess I'm not buying the whole "Zach is a follower" thing. His rap sheet goes back to 1995... he was arrested for battery in high school... and in pretty consistent trouble through his alleged sexual assault this fall....

So either the guy is really a bad apple... or he's a "follower" who has been "following" the wrong people for over a decade... and I don't really see either of those things changing. 

The trade may still help the Bulls, but I think the real lingering questions for me are: 1). Is he too much of a nut/criminal/cancer and 2). is the micro-fracture surgery going to mitigate his potential.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Dornado said:


> I guess I'm not buying the whole "Zach is a follower" thing. His rap sheet goes back to 1995... he was arrested for battery in high school... and in pretty consistent trouble through his alleged sexual assault this fall....
> 
> So either the guy is really a bad apple... or he's a "follower" who has been "following" the wrong people for over a decade... and I don't really see either of those things changing.
> 
> The trade may still help the Bulls, but I think the real lingering questions for me are: 1). Is he too much of a nut/criminal/cancer and 2). is the micro-fracture surgery going to mitigate his potential.



You do know that the surgery was before last season and he had his best year last season, right? Zach is kind of a country bumpkin if you will. He is a follower, not a leader. Look at what players he was surrounded with in Portland when he got here. The process has be slow, but Portland really has cleaned house of problem players. Once you get past the national media harping the ever famous "Jailblazers" song, I'm sure you wouldn't mind having a 20/10 guy. 

Randolph is a follower, he just wants to fit in and that is what gets him into trouble. If he was a leader we wouldn't even be having this chit chat.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is Portland trying to get value for Zach, or get rid of him?

I wonder if they'd do.

Bulls Trade:

PJ Brown (Sign and Traded for 3 years, starting at 9.5 million, only first year garaunteed)
Viktar Khryapa (fan favorite in Portland...)

Blazers Trade:

Zach Randolph

PG-Kirk Hinrich/Chris Duhon
SG-Ben Gordon/Thabo Sefolosha
SF-Luol Deng/Andres Nocioni
PF-Zach Randolph/Tyrus Thomas
C- Ben Wallace/Joakim Noah

I think that team has a serious chance to win the championship....and that is a serious bench as well.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Is Portland trying to get value for Zach, or get rid of him?
> 
> I wonder if they'd do.
> 
> ...


Portland is trading for need/value. I think they would just as well hang on to him. Can you see him playing along side Oden? The idea of moving Randolph is to fill a need (sf) with quality, they won't just dump him. The only reason Chicago makes sense is, Eastern team, Andres Nocioni is a good player, and Chicago holds a pick that Michael Conley might fall too. Trust me, I am sure that Pritchard has other offers for Zach for picks higher or better players, but Chicago could offer both.

Theo Ratliff & the 5th pick for Randolph could net Portland Brewer, which might make sense in the long run. Portland has a lot of options this offseason.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

did portland know they had a 20/10 guy when they drafted randolph with the 19th pick? that draft year turned out pretty good. and this year's draft is supposed to be deep as well, especially with big men. with paxson's track record i'm perfectly fine 'just' going with his pick, and whatever FA(s) we can get.

i appreciate the insight blazers fans have been giving regarding zach, but on this team he won't need to do a whole lot to get in Skiles' dog house. we've had guys who don't even know what they've done to get there lol. 

so it's a scary proposition once we start talking about trading value for a 20/10 because we could lose that for non-basketball related reasons. i think most bulls fans would be on board for a trade if it came with a minimal cost to us.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I know that we wouldn't get Oden for that...that was the more valuable pieces of the trade on our end. I'd throw in Gordon too, and more. My point was that there is no point in talking to Portland UNLESS we're trying to get Oden. Zach can stay in Portland, unless he's REAL CHEAP...as in Noc, PJ, Duchump.....no #9, no core players.

I also said that I wasn't expecting to find a 23/10 guy right away. The only guy in the draft with a shot at those stats as a rookie is Kevin Durant, and I doubt he puts up those rebound numbers, or even those points. Difference is that a guy like Hawes could give you good numbers in a few years, and not be the head case that Zach is, and he's a good passer. I'm not an instant gratification-type guy in regards to sports, so I'd rather wait for a rookie to develop than burn the pick on a guy who doesn't fit our needs (CENTER, NOT a 6'9" PF...we already have one of those) and he also doesn't fit with the way we run our offense (passing). Our team is young, so you find a compliment to Tyrus, not Ben. You move Ben if necessary/possible to acquire a legit 7' center who actually has some offensive ability.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

HOWIE said:


> Portland is trading for need/value. I think they would just as well hang on to him. Can you see him playing along side Oden? The idea of moving Randolph is to fill a need (sf) with quality, they won't just dump him. The only reason Chicago makes sense is, Eastern team, Andres Nocioni is a good player, and Chicago holds a pick that Michael Conley might fall too. Trust me, I am sure that Pritchard has other offers for Zach for picks higher or better players, but Chicago could offer both.
> 
> Theo Ratliff & the 5th pick for Randolph could net Portland Brewer, which might make sense in the long run. Portland has a lot of options this offseason.


The thing though, is that you'd be trading Zach Randolph is owed 63.1 million over the next 4 years. Both Brown/Khryapa would be expiring. 

I think it would be wise, for the Blazers to try to dump Darius Miles along with their 2008 pick for an expiring contract.

They should dump Joel Pryzbilla as well for an expiring contract. 

If they could do this, going into free agency next year, they could be looking at about 26 million in capspace.

Point guards that are free agents:

Devin Harris, Jason Kidd, Baron Davis, Gilbert Arenas.

Small forwards that are free agents:

Shawn Marion and Ron Artest.

I think a two year rebuilding plan is best. If Oden proves to be any type of superstar , they could attract some big free agents.

Imagine:

PG-Gilbert Arenas
SG-Brandon Roy
SF-Ron Artest
PF-LaMarcus Aldridge
C- Greg Oden

as your starting lineup.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

1. Core is off limits: That includes our Big 3 and Rooks
2. #9 is off limits

You want a need. You take Noce and maybe next year's 1st. That is it. We would like a guy of Randolph's skills but we will not trade the core for him.

I also do not want to get Randolph if it means we won't resign any of the guys I mentioned in #1. Kobe is a different guy you spend for vs ZBo. If ZBo's presence means we lose Ty, then I'm sorry, I get don't take ZBo. Not saying Ty will be a better player, but he doesn't have the Defensive Deficiencies and character issues. 

I'd like to add ZBo to what we have. Not in place of what we have. Take Noce and fillers, maybe next years first, but that is it. Otherwise I'll hope for Hawes to be a decent player.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

HOWIE said:


> You do know that the surgery was before last season and he had his best year last season, right? Zach is kind of a country bumpkin if you will. He is a follower, not a leader. Look at what players he was surrounded with in Portland when he got here. The process has be slow, but Portland really has cleaned house of problem players. Once you get past the national media harping the ever famous "Jailblazers" song, I'm sure you wouldn't mind having a 20/10 guy.
> 
> Randolph is a follower, he just wants to fit in and that is what gets him into trouble. If he was a leader we wouldn't even be having this chit chat.


1995. Thirty days in juvenile detention for shoplifting.

•High school years: Thirty days of house arrest for battery.

•Thirty days in juvenile detention for receiving stolen property, a gun.

•2002. Underage drinking arrest in Marion, Ind., his hometown.

•2003. Team suspension by the Trail Blazers for sucker-punching teammate Ruben Patterson in practice and breaking his eye socket.

•2003. Arrested in Portland for driving under the influence of intoxicants and marijuana.

•2004. Accused by police of lying in an investigation of his brother shooting three men in an Indiana nightclub.

•2006. Suspended by the Trail Blazers for making obscene gestures to fans after a game in Indiana.

•2006. Sued by a Portland woman for sexual assault, though prosecutors didn't file criminal charges.

•2007. Left a strip club without paying the bill while he was on bereavement leave from the team and missed three games after the death of his girlfriend's cousin.

•2007. Earlier this month, police were called to the parking lot of a strip club where Randolph and teammate Darius Miles were part of a gathering and a gunshot was fired.



I don't care who the guy is following... its not who he "follows" to the store, stripclub, etc its whether or not Zach Randolph decides to steal something or assault someone when he gets there that I'm concerned with. To say this kid is just following others is naive (and enables him to continue). I don't want my powerforward and my head coach fighting, and I don't want a guy with this kind of rap sheet on my team in a professional sports world that's already becoming more and more sensitive to the off-court transgressions of pro players. Plus, from a selfish standpoint, I want to be able to root for my team.

As for the microfracture surgery... yes, he had a productive season after it, you are right. I guess I was more worried about how he'd hold up over the next 7-10 years.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

RoRo said:


> did portland know they had a 20/10 guy when they drafted randolph with the 19th pick? that draft year turned out pretty good. and this year's draft is supposed to be deep as well, especially with big men. with paxson's track record i'm perfectly fine 'just' going with his pick, and whatever FA(s) we can get.
> 
> i appreciate the insight blazers fans have been giving regarding zach, but on this team he won't need to do a whole lot to get in Skiles' dog house. we've had guys who don't even know what they've done to get there lol.
> 
> so it's a scary proposition once we start talking about trading value for a 20/10 because we could lose that for non-basketball related reasons. i think most bulls fans would be on board for a trade if it came with a minimal cost to us.



There is a difference here of a gamble and a sure thing. Portland drafted with the 19th pick and got Randolph. He was a project when he first got to Portland, playing behind Rasheed Wallace. The difference between trading for Randolph and using the draft pick is, you can plug Randolph in now. He is going to get you those 20/10 (mostlikely more in the East) now instead of 3-5 years from now.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

My guess is that if Chicago did not just drop big bucks on Ben Wallace and his ticking clock to get them over the hump - there would be no need to look for immediate help at the low post position. As it is - if the plan is to try and win while Wallace is still productive - you need low post production sooner rather than later.

I do not see the Cavs getting worse next year, Boston will probably be better with Al Jefferson getting better, Pierce getting healthy and whatever they get in the or for the #5 pick, Atlanta is ready to burst onto the playoffs scene with a little bit of luck, Detroit is probably still going to be competitive.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Dornado said:


> 1995. Thirty days in juvenile detention for shoplifting.
> 
> •High school years: Thirty days of house arrest for battery.
> 
> ...


Google is a fun thing isn't it. 

I'm not saying that Randolph doesn't come without baggage. I would be perfectly happy with keeping him if Portland can't get good value for him. There are what, 5 guys in the league that average 20/10? I wonder if Chicago would be playing on TNT right now if they traded for Randolph last year before the deadline? He would have made it easy to get physical with the Pistons.

I'm sure that the Bulls and Blazers mostlikely won't deal, but it would help both clubs even with Randolph rapsheet and all.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree with Howie. Randolph the player would help. Randolph the person is who we are probably scared of.

What exactly is Portland looking for? Would they unload ZBo for a package that does not include the pick? The only rumors I have seen so far are for ATL's 3rd pick or Jamison. And Chicago is always around a rumor just because we need a post-player.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I agree with Howie. Randolph the player would help. Randolph the person is who we are probably scared of.
> 
> What exactly is Portland looking for? Would they unload ZBo for a package that does not include the pick? The only rumors I have seen so far are for ATL's 3rd pick or Jamison. And Chicago is always around a rumor just because we need a post-player.


Atlanta is a smoke screen, Washington nothing great, Milwaukie would be interesting for the 6th pick, hoping that Brewer falls there, but I guess there is always Boston, they are big into dealing away picks for players. Jefferson and Randolph in the Eat would help Boston, but it would only nab a pick and Theo Ratliff, but that pick could be Corey Brewer. I can't wait to find out what shakes down on draft night, then we know who has what and deals will be going down, or not. 

Wanna meet back here after the draft? :lol: 

What if Portland decides to keep Randolph and drafts Durant and those us all off. :lol:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't see Boston trading #5 to Portland. Ainge might be dumber than we know.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I don't see Boston trading #5 to Portland. Ainge might be dumber than we know.


Ainge needs something now, while Portland did school him in last years draft with Telfair, Randolph would atleast be service ready to start. Not sure if Corey Brewer would be ready to start for Portland, but he would be interesting on the defensive end.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Do you project the Bulls winning a NBA Championship in the next 3 years 0 major moves are made?


I project the Bulls will never win anything if they stupidly add players like Zack Randolf and let good players like Nocioni go.

Frankly, if Nocioni had been healthy in the second half of the season and in the playoffs theres a good chance the Bulls would be in the finals this year. Never mind three years from now.

So, let's see ... the thing to do is get rid of Nocioni and add a guy who represents the antithesis of winning basketball.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Maybe. But look at what Lebron did tonight. Damn. We are still a level below CLE and DET. We better hope our rooks develop and #9 can contribute.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

theanimal23 said:


> Maybe. But look at what Lebron did tonight. Damn. We are still a level below CLE and DET. We better hope our rooks develop and #9 can contribute.


Don't forget that there some other teams that could be much better next year. Toronto might be better with the growth of Bargniani, Miami will not have it's two stars wounded every year, Atlanta has lots of potential if they finally get their draft right with the #3 and #11, Boston can be danger if Pierce is healthy with the growth of Jefferson and whatever they get for the #5 pick, D-Howard might finally erupt with a coach more capable than what they had there in the last couple of years. Add the fact that Wallace is not getting any younger - and you are a bad back away from having little to show for his contract.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I'd pass on Randolph. I don't think he's good enough to make a genuine difference in our fortunes, even if he can be acquired for a pittance and worships daily with Skiles at the temple of Jud Heathcote.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I've mentioned it elsewhere, but I think a major stumbling block to Randolph is that I don't think he's a very good fit next to Wallace and/or Ty, though Ty obviously still has a fair shot at developing a game that could compliment him.

At best, Ty and Zach would be a more skilled mini-me (6'8") version of Curry and Chandler. That'd be very strange to me on a variety of levels.

More than anything though, I just can't see Zach and Wallace working. Financially either. I'd be much more willing get Randolph if we were going to move Wallace. Suppose we could turn Wallace into Bynum and maybe even the 19th pick from the Lakers, and then turn Noc into Zach.

That'd be a far-sighted set of moves in my opinion. We'd be set with young, gifted players up front - Bynum, Ty, Randolph- and we could use our draft picks on BPA types without fear. It'd really be a way to maximize our chances of getting into true contention down the road.


----------

